# ID on Bunnings snake



## OldestMagician (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyone know what this bad boy is? Sorry for the dodgy crop, not my photo but I'm curious as to what it is. Was at Bunnings along with a BHP you can see in the background (just).

Cheers


----------



## Bushman (Jul 6, 2013)

Carpet Python (_Morelia spilota)_


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, thought it might be but it's a pretty dark snake and wasn't sure.


----------



## SarahScales (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks to me like a coastal carpet python.


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jul 6, 2013)

It's Morelia sp. McDowelli a.k.a A coastal carpet python.


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, so you really can get everything at Bunnings now lol  ..............................Ron


----------

